# Bottom fisherman beware



## Fishman 234

I was out with my kids this past weekend, far away from everyone fishing an un-public number. Struggling to catch anything keeper size. The guy was 3/4 of a mile away from me, obviously saw me fishing alone in the middle of nowhere and made a hard turn towards me. He came as close as 50-75 yards at full speed, made a complete circle around me, then left. He was stealing spots. He about rocked my kids out of my boat from his wake. What D!ck move. Watch out for this guy.


----------



## jack2

pic is really blurred but it looks like a blue cat? from?
jack


----------



## Fishman 234

jack2 said:


> pic is really blurred but it looks like a blue cat? from?
> jack


Yup.


----------



## Fishman 234

I understand that “private” spots aren’t really private anymore but the way this guy went about things was really uncool.


----------



## jack2

any idea where he put in?
jack


----------



## Corpsman

It's hard to tell, because you must have used a potato to take that picture, but that boat appears to have a radar. If so, he didn't need to run up on you to nab your spot.


----------



## DoubleD

Unfortunately this seems to be happening more and more. I get it that nothing is private on the ocean but some of us spend a tremendous amount of time on the water to learn the nuances of the gulf only to have people who don't want to make the effort take the easy way out.


----------



## Corpsman

Like you said, nothing is private these days. Home New - StrikeLines Fishing Charts


----------



## jwilson1978

Corpsman said:


> It's hard to tell, because you must have used a potato to take that picture, but that boat appears to have a radar. If so, he didn't need to run up on you to nab your spot.


but he did need to run up on him to be a pecker head


----------



## etrade92

So this past weekend I was out on my 28' catamaran just cruising around when I saw a guy and his kids out fishing. The kids were waving the fishing rods around so I made a b-line to them to make sure they were not in harms way or in trouble. Once close enough to see they were safe, I gave berth, circled around and continued on my way. It was also a great test for my new to me radar array which worked really good!! Hope they caught some fish. -sarcasm- 

In all seriousness it sucks, but happens to us all.


----------



## Fishman 234

etrade92 said:


> So this past weekend I was out on my 28' catamaran just cruising around when I saw a guy and his kids out fishing. The kids were waving the fishing rods around so I made a b-line to them to make sure they were not in harms way or in trouble. Once close enough to see they were safe, I gave berth, circled around and continued on my way. It was also a great test for my new to me radar array which worked really good!! Hope they caught some fish. -sarcasm-
> 
> In all seriousness it sucks, but happens to us all.





Corpsman said:


> It's hard to tell, because you must have used a potato to take that picture, but that boat appears to have a radar. If so, he didn't need to run up on you to nab your spot.


exactly!


jwilson1978 said:


> but he did need to run up on him to be a pecker head


that was the whole point to my post. Thank you.


----------



## dbaltz

There are more horses asses than there are horses


----------



## JoeyWelch

It looks like that Bob Harbison guy.
Did he have a picture of a charter boat full of rubylips that he kept holding up and showing you over and over and over?


----------



## jwilson1978

JoeyWelch said:


> It looks like that Bob Harbison guy.
> Did he have a picture of a charter boat full of rubylips that he kept holding up and showing you over and over and over?


Damn your on a roll! laugh every time you poke at him I almost feel bad for the guy. I SAID ALMOST!


----------



## jwilson1978

dbaltz said:


> There are more horses asses than there are horses


for sure great Quote


----------



## Realtor

He had a nice boat, I think....


----------



## jwilson1978

Realtor said:


> He had a nice boat, I think....


I've been happy fishing off a lot less!


----------



## jack2

hold on, guys. don't y'all recognize that boat? that's mathgeek. text him.
jack


----------



## 60hertz

I think that was CCC tracking the movement of the USS Massachusetts again. He’s harmless, as his username checks out.


----------



## LY-zer

LOL, same happened to us yesterday by a different boat 24 miles out. We were circled and waked but we were not actually on a spot. If he marked us, he got nuttin but sand. That is almost funny except for being waked that sucked.


----------



## JoeyWelch

jwilson1978 said:


> Damn your on a roll! laugh every time you poke at him I almost feel bad for the guy. I SAID ALMOST!


It’s all in fun.
Ole Bob’s allright,....for a white boy.


----------



## SHunter

Any day now, I expect to see Joey in Bob's photos. I believe that you are secretly best friends and holding out on us. No one could have kept those Hubbard photos at the top to click and view the continuing saga any better.


----------



## Boat-Dude

They broke the mold with Joey.


----------



## JoeyWelch

SHunter said:


> Any day now, I expect to see Joey in Bob's photos. I believe that you are secretly best friends and holding out on us. No one could have kept those Hubbard photos at the top to click and view the continuing saga any better.


I wish Ole Bob lived closer. I’d take him catfishing with me and tell him to post a report here.


----------



## Splittine

Boat-Dude said:


> They broke the mold with Joey.


Thank Gawd


----------



## b smith

I think Ole Bod knows you would probably bait a trot line with him 😀


----------



## hjorgan

I've often thought of shooting at the "shark" about to attack the offending boat. Thought about it, never did it. Yet.


----------



## SurfRidr

JoeyWelch said:


> I wish Ole Bob lived closer. I’d take him catfishing with me and tell him to post a report here.


It would probably include a title like 'Inshore Fishing with Locals' and then include photos of catches of pinfish from Hubbards being put on the grill and being called 'Katfish Snapper'

'But we spell it with a 'k', see?'


----------



## jwilson1978

Boat-Dude said:


> They broke the mold with Joey.


I bet there was never a mold he is a custom one off for sure!


----------



## H2OMARK

jwilson1978 said:


> I bet there was never a mold he is a custom one off for sure!


I thought he was talking about the fungus and forgot the word "off" as in "broke it off"


----------



## fisherchix

Fishman 234 said:


> I was out with my kids this past weekend far away from everyone fishing an un-public number. Struggling to catch anything keeper size. The guy was 3/4 of a mile away from me, obviously saw me fishing alone in the middle of nowhere and made a hard turn towards me. He then came as close as 50-75 yards at full speed and made a complete circle around me then left. He was obviously stealing spots. He about rocked my kids out of my boat from his wake. What D!ck move. Watch out for this guy.
> View attachment 1080132


Does the name of the boat contain pain. If so I know where he lives if you would like to talk to him.


----------



## fisherchix

LY-zer said:


> LOL, same happened to us yesterday by a different boat 24 miles out. We were circled and waked but we were not actually on a spot. If he marked us, he got nuttin but sand. That is almost funny except for being waked that sucked.


Lol


----------



## Fishman 234

fisherchix said:


> Does the name of the boat contain pain. If so I know where he lives if you would like to talk to him.


No it doesn’t. I know that guy. Thanks though. It’s over. Hopefully won’t happen again.


----------



## Jason

The behavior you described is tame compared to alot of experiences I have had.... either newer to boating or been very lucky. Hard when kids are involved due to wanting to descriptively explain to an asshat their wrongdoings, and having to bite your tongue!!!!


----------



## bfish

maybe it was his reef. i had bought a reef from walters and someone found it. and he cussed me for getting to close to him


----------



## Matanza

Fishman 234 said:


> I was out with my kids this past weekend far away from everyone fishing an un-public number. Struggling to catch anything keeper size. The guy was 3/4 of a mile away from me, obviously saw me fishing alone in the middle of nowhere and made a hard turn towards me. He then came as close as 50-75 yards at full speed and made a complete circle around me then left. He was obviously stealing spots. He about rocked my kids out of my boat from his wake. What D!ck move. Watch out for this guy.
> View attachment 1080132


Most likely had planned on fishing that same spot. Too easy to your location off radar No need to drive that close Probably unhappy someone beat him to it


----------



## Getsome

It happened to me a couple years back, when I cussed and called him a stupid Mother$ucker, he acyed like ha gat all offended like it's comon.


----------



## SurfRidr

Running up and waking someone is just rude. That's irrefutable. 



bfish said:


> maybe it was his reef.


Help me out, elaborate please?


----------



## sealark

Anyone waking anything weather on purpose or unintentionally IS responsible for there wake.


----------



## H2OMARK

sealark said:


> Anyone waking anything weather on purpose or unintentionally IS responsible for there wake.


Hard to believe at 75 yards he was "waked" that bad. If he's concerned about a wake at 75 yards in the open water, he doesn't need to be out there in the particular boat he was in.


----------



## Realtor

Must have the same Security cameras the Police use asking for help identifying suspects...


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> Must have the same Security cameras the Police use asking for help identifying suspects...


The popo should invest in Ring cameras.


----------



## hartless

Fishman 234 said:


> I was out with my kids this past weekend far away from everyone fishing an un-public number. Struggling to catch anything keeper size. The guy was 3/4 of a mile away from me, obviously saw me fishing alone in the middle of nowhere and made a hard turn towards me. He then came as close as 50-75 yards at full speed and made a complete circle around me then left. He was obviously stealing spots. He about rocked my kids out of my boat from his wake. What D!ck move. Watch out for this guy.
> View attachment 1080132


Was this a 26 ft Twinn Vee Catamaran with a half station?


----------



## markw4321

That's Ben Gardner's boat,


----------



## CurDog

Just toss a line out and let their prop wrap it up good and tight. Braid line will cut the prop seal faster than mono .
Maybe after paying for prop seals, foot oil and labor costs, they'll not get on top of people trying to enjoy their day fishing and go to a different spot.


----------

